# youtube video download problem



## GeekBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

I use an addon in firefox to download youtube videos.The videos are downloaded  by firefox downloader even though I have a seperate download manager. Because of this the download is terribly slow.What should be done to transfer the download to my download manager?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

Remove that addon  and download via IDM or Orbit or Jdownloader or the downloader you have


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 7, 2010)

@celldweller159
+1 for Internet Download Manager, Ease of downloading Youtube Videos


----------



## RavS (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ I like IDM too.. But guess they give just a free trial. 
Is there any other free downloader thats similar to IDM. The FF addons, in general, work only for Youtube. What about videos on other sites?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

My IDM trial expired too, yesterday. And I dont know how I would be able to d/w videos on other sites. 
But for downloading youtube videos, no s/w is better than youtubedownloaderhd.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 3, 2011)

Orbit Downloader integrates really well into Firefox 4. Ideal to download youtube videos.


----------

